# Penny Can Jump!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So last night I raised the springpole a little bit and let Penny go at it, here are a few pics and a video of her on it and a couple of the white boy, Orion 

Penny wasn't interested in watching Wrestlemania with us - 








But was all about watching for squirrels, lol - 








And we started the night out like this, lol - 








Can I HAZ it pleeeeeze - 
































"air" Penny - 








Can anyone else see the difference in her chest area that we've been working on?? - 

























And the video - 


Pics of Orion -


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow has penny changed! She is looking great! Yes I can see a big different in her chest. Amazing!



apbtmom76 said:


>


I think you need to re-do your sig and put this face in it. You can jst see her personality in it. So happy and fun!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love me so Penny such a cute little devil. She looks a lot leaner and like she added some muscle as well =)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww great pics!!! She is looking soooooo good. She looks like a totally different dog now it's amazing. Great job with her.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HA boahaahahhsahsahwaaaa The couch pic lmao you need to frame that.. shes like....what????

LMAO

Very good pics, I love orions color! My fav tho goes to the couch lol!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

very good lookin pups  totally agree tho- the couch pic is histerical  ahahaha.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

She's so cute, I love the pictures where she's smiling.
Gotta love the pittie smile.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Penny always looks so beautiful!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

penny is looking good!!! YAY!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Tye, Penny looks freaking awesome! Can you see the difference in her chest? 
H*** YEAH!
I have to agree that couch pic is very Diva-ish loll ....... ~smooches Penny Pooh~ We all love you ~


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you all so much, I can see a diff but wanted to make sure I am not the only one who does, Penny sends big smooches to all of you and says she sitz like a lady


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG couch pic is too funny, i love it!! they look great!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree,I always love the Penny sitting on her bottom pics!Her chest area is looking great!Nice and muscular.Time to buy her a new bra!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah Dixie about the bra, I thought about getting her a bikini this year, she could totally ROCK it 

SC - thanks girl


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..great looking doggies


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG!!! I te-totally love the color of Penny. What color is she....seal???


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Penny and Orion are both looking great!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks all, and MetalGirl yes she is considered a light chocolate seal


----------

